# Huskee, 20 hp Kohler, 50" mower deck



## IMKCMAC (Mar 2, 2014)

I bought this a couple of years back and am trying to find an owners manual or such so that I can figure out how to get the deck height adjusted correctly.
The model no. is 4420294, serial no. 062394c 002289, mfg id ts 2051c.
Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Jerry.


----------

